# What will Shawn Bradley do when he retires?



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Its one thing to retire when your a normal height.... but when your 7'6" it might be had to find a place in the work force.

So what do you guys think he'll do?

He can't coach. Lets face it, his basketball skills are up there with Stewart Scott's. 

I was thinking a spokesperson for Big and Tall stores. 
Or the guy who cleans the backboard before NBA games. He'd be able to say he cleaned the boards in the NBA for once...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Its one thing to retire when your a normal height.... but when your 7'6" it might be had to find a place in the work force.
> 
> So what do you guys think he'll do?
> ...


Probably go back to being a missionary...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think he made enough from basketball he won't have to worry about work, but enjoy being with his family. I think he is big into that.

-Petey


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

If he retires before his contract ends, don't the Mavs still have to pay him? I'm kinda confused because Hakeem is still under contract with the Rapters. But then Sabonis retired and his contract is gone.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Its one thing to retire when your a normal height.... but when your 7'6" it might be had to find a place in the work force.
> 
> So what do you guys think he'll do?
> ...


A telephone pole


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

freak show...

no seriously though, Gheorge Murisan lives a fairly normal life, so its not impossible for him


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

He could probably get a job to decerate Christmas trees.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> If he retires before his contract ends, don't the Mavs still have to pay him? I'm kinda confused because Hakeem is still under contract with the Rapters. But then Sabonis retired and his contract is gone.


Sabonis had a non-guaranteed contract... well kidna. The Blazers still owe him 3 million.


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Many guys his size couldn't make it in the nba. I am not saying he is great but not all big guys can play. Hey he's better than Manute Bol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

People that size dont live as long as us normal folk. I think he'll take the time to enjoy the rest of his days. Not saying the guys going to die before 40, but I dont think he'll make 60.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Him and Steve Largent could be a great ticket for Office one day


----------

